# Control arm bushings and grease.....pics to come



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't have a FSM so I was e=wondering if someone could check and see what kind of lube I need to put on the LCA bushings. i have ripped the whole front end out of my baby and there are lots of new parts to install. I'll have pics or maybe a how to if I have time. I have a Haynesmanual but is sucks as far what lube if any to apply to the new bushings. 

PS. If anyone has a link to an online FSM for the 92 sentra hook a brotha up!

PeaNutB13


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

if you have a big email account I have the FSM.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

danifilth said:


> if you have a big email account I have the FSM.


How big are we talking?

PeanutB13


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

there is a sticky at the top of the B14 section you can DL it from you don't need him.


----------



## Glyphon (May 17, 2004)

what james said. and how big is ~40 megs.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

James said:


> there is a sticky at the top of the B14 section you can DL it from you don't need him.


What do you mean he doesnt need me???

Also I reconsidered what you had asked and you said new parts to install does this mean you are installing polyurethane bushings?If so check with the manufacturer of the bushing to see what they recommend.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

danifilth said:


> What do you mean he doesnt need me???
> 
> Also I reconsidered what you had asked and you said new parts to install does this mean you are installing polyurethane bushings?If so check with the manufacturer of the bushing to see what they recommend.


Thats cool man I DLed the PDF. No I am not useing POly yet just good quality after market stuff. You should see the carnage, the whole front end of the PeaNut is apart


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Im gonna be doing the same thing soon.Please show pics or any info for the install to make easier for me and anyone else that is going to read this thread.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

danifilth said:


> Im gonna be doing the same thing soon.Please show pics or any info for the install to make easier for me and anyone else that is going to read this thread.


Sorry about the delay but the camera the i used was a piece of crap. I got 50 pictures of blurry photos. (good photoshop stock tho I'll snap some more during the rebuild and reverse the order.

pEAnutb13


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

thanks for the update,I have the fronts done but still need to start the rears.Im installing a bunch of other crap too so its taking me awhile.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

danifilth said:


> thanks for the update,I have the fronts done but still need to start the rears.Im installing a bunch of other crap too so its taking me awhile.


Yeah me too. I have been getting all of the stuff I need to finnish the job, but the $$ factor is slowing me down. So far I have installed:

Rack and Pinion (reman)
Passenger side CV axel (front)
Struts (front)
Bearing plates (front)
Sway Bar bushings (front)
LCA's w/ ball joints (front)
Sway bar links --just got them(front)

Stuff in the trunk just waiting to be installed:

Struts (rear)
sway bar links (rear)


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

MMMMMnnn New.....


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

How much did those new arms cost and where from? I've always gotten mine from the dealer.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

blownb310 said:


> How much did those new arms cost and where from? I've always gotten mine from the dealer.


$128.88ea but I price matched Bumper to Bumper for $88.48ea at Advance Auto Parts. 

pEAnUTb13


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

PeaNutB13 said:


> $128.88ea but I price matched Bumper to Bumper for $88.48ea at Advance Auto Parts.
> 
> pEAnUTb13


Thanks for the reply. I'm not familiar with Bumper to Bumper. Is that an auto store? Are you saying you got the arms for $88.48 each? That would be a good price for them!


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm not familiar with Bumper to Bumper. Is that an auto store? Are you saying you got the arms for $88.48 each? That would be a good price for them!


Those Beck Arnley control arms look exactly like stock. Hmmmm.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You bought new LCA's, why would you need info on putting in new bushings, they're already installed? I did a whole write-up on installing ES suspension bushings, although it magically doesn't show up in the suspension forum because for whatever retarded reason it only shows 2 pages of the 1447 threads in there, isn't that usefull?!  So unless you knew I did that write-up, you'd have to find it using, the search feature? Nah! Go ahead and try to find it using that, I dare ya! It's not like you'll find it by searching using the exact title of the thread, go ahead and try it, I did! I can't just go into my user CP and quickly find that thread, no sir, that'd make sense! I have to go into the member's list and look under my own goddamned name, under "find all threads started by toolapcfan" and find it in the list. Enough rant (and you wondered why my avatar is so fitting?), here's the link, hopefully it's of some use. http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=33131


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

toolapcfan said:


> You bought new LCA's, why would you need info on putting in new bushings, they're already installed? I did a whole write-up on installing ES suspension bushings, although it magically doesn't show up in the suspension forum because for whatever retarded reason it only shows 2 pages of the 1447 threads in there, isn't that usefull?!  So unless you knew I did that write-up, you'd have to find it using, the search feature? Nah! Go ahead and try to find it using that, I dare ya! It's not like you'll find it by searching using the exact title of the thread, go ahead and try it, I did! I can't just go into my user CP and quickly find that thread, no sir, that'd make sense! I have to go into the member's list and look under my own goddamned name, under "find all threads started by toolapcfan" and find it in the list. Enough rant (and you wondered why my avatar is so fitting?), here's the link, hopefully it's of some use. http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=33131


No Toolapcfan I wasn't looking for help with the how to on the bushings, I thought I was asking for 'what kind of grease I should use on the bushings' . I installed ES bushing kit on my 'Yota 4x4 and I can say WHAT A MOFO PITA it took me 4 months and countless trips to the $tealer. I love ES products but why dont they include the steel with their products(or like they show in their ADs)







Well I just used silicone and am done with it. 

I agree with you on the search function tho it is not very user freindly, but I still find myself reading and learning about all sorts of crap. It's kind of like when you were looking for a something one day and couldn't find it and the next day your looking for a somethingelse and then you find the something you were looking for in the first place. Know what I maen


----------

